# Modified continental / HCC



## Melissa's poodles (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone showed their poodles in conformation in a hcc/Modified continental to championship? Did the judges often not look at your dog as often as its not the norm or did they still have a fair shot and finished as a champion CKC/AKC
do you think you were at a disadvantage in that clip.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have seen a few in AKC that finished. I am putting Pearl into one for UKC.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Your dog has to be very good and so does your grooming but there are dogs that have won all their points in AKC while in an HCC. Just be prepared to lose a lot to earn those points. 

UKC is of course another matter. The HCC is rapidly becoming the most seen form of Continental in the rings


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> Your dog has to be very good and so does your grooming but there are dogs that have won all their points in AKC while in an HCC. Just be prepared to lose a lot to earn those points.
> 
> UKC is of course another matter. The HCC is rapidly becoming the most seen form of Continental in the rings


That's good to know! Neely is in a modified HCC (no hip poms) and we're headed to a UKC poodle specialty and its associated weekend of shows and rally trials. He has 2 wins toward grand champion and needs 3 more--it's hard to get a champion class going in my area so I'm hoping I'll be able to pick up some wins that weekend. 

He's my performance dog--after 21 titles and awards, I guess I can quit saying he's my performance "prospect." I can manage maintaining an HCC while also competing but do not want to have so much hair that it becomes necessary to put it in bands. He finished his championship in an HCC and got a couple of legs toward Grand in a sporting clip.

Below is a link to video of his RE title run on Aug. 16, 2015--he scored 96. This is basically what he's going to look like at the shows at the end of September, but I'll work a little harder on the "plush" look that I expect the other dogs to have.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-e2hYXRu4E

Marguerite


----------

